# African clawed frogs :)



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I appear to have gone from reluctant owner of one rescued acf... to reluctant owner of three!! 

Over the weekend a lady brought two of them into the vets where I work. She had found them while clearing out the house of someone who had recently died  She had no idea how long they had been living there without care or food, but compared to Pixie (my other acf) they are extremely thin (and scoffed down the bloodworm I offered them very quickly!).

Sooo, I have a bit of a problem in that Pixie's 70L tank was fine for her, but it's very cramped living accommodation for her plus two. I am toying with the idea of moving the frogs into my 125L, and moving the fish that are currently in the 125L into the 70L... but I'm not sure. Fish that are in the 125L atm are 6 khuli loaches, 5 harlequin rasboras and 3 platinum tetras (haven't had chance to build up the shoals again after losing some in the power cut). I just don't know what's the best thing to do here... what do you guys think?  

Here's a piccie of the trio of troublemakers. I know I should have quarantined the two newcomers, but as I wasn't expecting them I didn't have a quarantine tank set up, so they had to go straight in with Pixie. They all seem to be getting along fine at least


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd have thought the 70l would be fine for those fish, even assuming you build the shoals up to 6 of each  (I'm assuming it's a 2' tank.) I'd guess the main issue for the frogs would be filtration, though I don't have any personal experience with frogs so I'm just going by snippets I've picked up from various forums!

Glad the froggies have found a good home


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, I've decided to go for it  

I think the frogs will appreciate the bigger space more than the fish! When I can afford to I'll get an external filter for the frogs tank, but they should be okay with the internal one for now.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

And done 

It could probably do with some more plants and a few more places for them to hide away, but it should do for now, and they've got loads more room now!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, there we are!
Another batty frog woman  They've fallen into good hands, with you.
It looks a lovely set up. I see you're using sand. I've not been brave enough to provide substrate yet; worried the silly b*gg*r will consume it and do himself an injury. It's a learning curve :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol, we are the crazy frog people!! 

I'm hoping they will be okay with the sand, I didn't want to go for gravel as I'd heard there is a big risk with them accidentally swallowing it, but I did want some kind of substrate to give the tank a more natural feel and to grow some plants in. I think sand is probably the safest bet, as even if they do swallow some grains, it should (hopefully) pass through without any problems!

You're right about the learning curve though, normally I research the heck out of any pet before I get it, but I didn't get the chance with these guys!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I understand sand is the safest material. Less painful and damaging to pass. But what are they like Surely, the answer is not to eat your substrate You just can't tell some people 
Elmo's only about 1, maybe 2cm, so even sand could prove problematic.
Perhaps I worry too much


----------

